# Lapinject VHD Vaccination



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey

We told our vets about giving our rabbits the Lapinject VHD instead of the Cylap due to hearing about recent reactions to the Cylap in around 50% of vaccinated rabbits. Our vets said they would investigate and today, we went to the vets with Milly and Molly to get the Lapinject vaccination.  He said that they were very healthy, and were even at the top end of their ideal weight, which is great news for Molly, as she lost quite a bit of weight when she was ill with her sore hocks, so its great to hear she's put it all back on and is even getting a bit bigger. But we are going to decrease their pellets slightly as we think we have been giving them too much, as that is the only part of their diet that could make them overweight (their diet is pellets and hay). He said that it's always good to inform them about any new findings I know about to do with animal welfare because they will investigate and try their best to give the right options to the animals, as they are there for animals at the end of the day. They are a really good vets and will always take information they are given on board. Not many vets would do that. He said that if Milly and Molly are fine with this vaccination and have no reactions, then he'll most definitely swap the whole of their stock over to Lapinject, which is fantastic news!!!  :thumbup:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Well done you


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Can I ask which vets you use? I notice your in London and just curious if it happens to be the same vet as me.


----------

